# What Mode do you record in with your GoPro?



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys i just got a new GoPro HD Hero 2 and i tried a few differed modes and was wondering what most of you record in? 720p 30fps or do you guys go all out and use the 1080p 30fps ?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I use 720 @ 60 fps.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice , would you recommend it at 60 or 30 fps for just basic recording and not much editing ?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

aedubber said:


> Nice , would you recommend it at 60 or 30 fps for just basic recording and not much editing ?


The only real advantage to 60fps is if you plan to use slo mo clips when you edit. If not, then use the 30fps for smaller file size and more files on memory stick.

Hope that helps.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks man , ya I figured that's what it was for .. Once I get good at editing I'll use it in te future . Gain thank you for the info.


----------



## bmxerjdc (Dec 7, 2011)

I use the 720p 60fps on my GoPro, but I do use it for slo-mo shots.


----------



## RyyS (May 8, 2008)

720p 60 / 1080p 24


----------



## itspat (Dec 15, 2008)

1080 - 30 so far. Will be trying different settings over the new few weeks.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I like the 960 for some applications- especially biking.

While I find wide screen ratios more pleasing to the eye, the perspective given by the 960 ratio (3:2 or 4:3? idk) tends to catch more of the up/down on the trails I am on, and I'd rather have that then all the stuff in the last bit of the screen whizzing past me on the sides with a 16:9


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I use 960-48 for biking and other moving activities, such as being on my car, chest mount, helmet mount, etc.

But if I'm recording some wild life or other natural outdoor surroundings, I will use 1080-30.

960-48 is fantastic for mountain biking because it has the largest viewing angle, both side to side and up and down.


----------



## Alexgonzalezmi (Nov 21, 2011)

I use the 720/60 usually. The 1080 setting seemed to choppy. I just bought a Hero2 though and that one works better in 1080.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Do you guys think shooting in 60fps will help out on certain parts where it gets really jittery and bouncy like on a chest harness?

Im going to try some different settings tomorrow when i go ride, i just got a handlebar mount and the roll bar mount to play with now.


----------



## Alexgonzalezmi (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh yea definitely.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

I almost always record in 720p 30fps. My eyes can't tell the difference on a 46" Samsung.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I can tell the difference from 30-60 fps ...


----------



## nismocowboy05 (Jan 20, 2012)

720 60fps is the best IMO


----------



## SMILER (Dec 4, 2011)

960 - 48


----------



## sammy c (Jan 21, 2012)

720 60fps


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

960/48 or 720/60, 1080 gets to much jellovision unless it's a more static framing. The faster fps offer the advantage of doing slo mo and also give a slightly smoother and more fluid stream.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Im going to give the 960 a try once some of this snow clears up from the trails ..


----------



## twinracer (Sep 1, 2008)

I just ordered one. 

with 720 60fps, how long can you shoot with a fresh charged battery, and how many gig is it going to be?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it depends on how long the single video is , i usually shoot a few minutes here and there and then edit and cut all my videos. I usually average around 1gig or a little more sometimes when i shoot in 60fps , i also have the LCD pack on mine but i can usually go on a full charge i think a good 1 hour or a little less.. But i also have 3 batteries fully charged with me as back ups


----------



## Alexgonzalezmi (Nov 21, 2011)

I know I said 720/60 but Now with more time with the Hero 2. I find 1080/30 to work great. Its not as choppy as the Hero HD was on this setting.


----------



## campykid (Jun 24, 2007)

Did my first MTB ride with chest mount yesterday using 960/48. I was disappointed by the distortion caused by the wide angle. Going to try my next ride at 1080 with medium angle. Any experience with this setting? Also upgraded firmware to .70 (Hero2); any idea what that accomplished? Wish there were more options of angle settings, i.e. medium angle with 960/48 or 720.


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

I prefer 960p


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

campykid said:


> Did my first MTB ride with chest mount yesterday using 960/48. I was disappointed by the distortion caused by the wide angle. Going to try my next ride at 1080 with medium angle. Any experience with this setting? Also upgraded firmware to .70 (Hero2); any idea what that accomplished? Wish there were more options of angle settings, i.e. medium angle with 960/48 or 720.


Its not the angle man ,its the chest mount .. It a waste , ive tried a few different ways to tighten it up and even put some kind of cushion behind the plate to absorb impact and it still wont record smooth. Best way to really mount it would be somewhere that its not taking any big hits or rock gardens. I dont even use my chest mount anymore .

Unless your riding on some smooth flowy trails i wouldnt recommend the chest mount at all . Pick up the roll bar mount and play with that , i have been getting some good footage with that , also i use the uni mounts on my FF and that works great .


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

The problem is with the user aedubber. So many people have issues using the chest mount correctly I took the trouble of writing an article about it.

As to campykid's question, the HD Hero2 is supposed to support different fields of view but the firmware upgrade for that is not around yet. You'll have to live with the fisheye effect for now. As has been mentioned by many commenters and reviewers using it for biking 1080p is unusually subject to jellovision effect hence jerky unuseable video


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

LeeL said:


> The problem is with the user aedubber. So many people have issues using the chest mount correctly I took the trouble of writing an article about it.
> 
> As to campykid's question, the HD Hero2 is supposed to support different fields of view but the firmware upgrade for that is not around yet. You'll have to live with the fisheye effect for now. As has been mentioned by many commenters and reviewers using it for biking 1080p is unusually subject to jellovision effect hence jerky unuseable video


Yes i saw your article but honestly ive tried to strap that mount down extremely tight, i even put some padding behind the plastic case of it and it still just shakes really bad.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

aedubber said:


> Its not the angle man ,its the chest mount .. It a waste , ive tried a few different ways to tighten it up and even put some kind of cushion behind the plate to absorb impact and it still wont record smooth. Best way to really mount it would be somewhere that its not taking any big hits or rock gardens. I dont even use my chest mount anymore .
> 
> Unless your riding on some smooth flowy trails i wouldnt recommend the chest mount at all . Pick up the roll bar mount and play with that , i have been getting some good footage with that , also i use the uni mounts on my FF and that works great .


User error. I'd rather have some shakey footage then **** footage and a whole video with a helmet mount, or a handlebar mount.

If you don't like the chest mount facing forward, turn it around and put it on your back and film your buddies.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I use a chesty and run 720/60. I find all the modes that record at 30fps give too much motion blur when you get over 20mph.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> User error. I'd rather have some shakey footage then **** footage and a whole video with a helmet mount, or a handlebar mount.
> 
> If you don't like the chest mount facing forward, turn it around and put it on your back and film your buddies.


Then i guess thats a lot of user errors here then , cuz most chest mount videos i have seen were pretty jittery ... On smoother trails it comes out fine but if you start riding on thicker rcok gardens you get lots of movement as your body is absorbing the impacts, well for me at least this is the case. I mean i could give it another try, will mount it up higher on my chest and make it as tight as possible with better cushioning ..

I use the handlebar mount to shoot from behind that i can mount on the seat post tube. Pretty cool angle , just need to use some loctite on the mount to keep the camera from falling downwards .


----------



## mbresciani (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey, how do you get 1080p 24fps? I can only see 1080p 25fps.

I have the latest firmware and a GoPro 2, and I have asked Google politely to no avail..

Can anyone help?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

mbresciani said:


> Hey, how do you get 1080p 24fps? I can only see 1080p 25fps.
> 
> I have the latest firmware and a GoPro 2, and I have asked Google politely to no avail..
> 
> Can anyone help?


If you switch the camera to PAL instead of NTSC:

720 - 25 and 50fps
960 - 25 and 50fps
1080p - 25fps

I think you are talking about their ProTunes release, which will give 1080p 24fps resolution, but that firmware release has been postponed until the fall?

Key features of the GoPro Protune mode include (Source: GoPro)

* 24fps frame rate, enabling GoPro HERO2 content to be easily intercut with other sources without a frame rate conversion;
* 35Mbps data rate for high quality compressed images with virtually zero artifacts;
* Neutral color profile, allowing for greater flexibility in a color correction workflow;
* Log curve encoding, offering more detail in shadows and highlights;
* Reduced sharpening and noise reduction for improved flexibility in professional post- production and color design workflows.


----------



## mbresciani (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the information pastajet,

I saw RyyS write that he uses 1080p 24, but it was probably just a typo...

I can't wait for the update!


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

mbresciani said:


> Thanks for the information pastajet,
> 
> I saw RyyS write that he uses 1080p 24, but it was probably just a typo...
> 
> I can't wait for the update!


The update just came out today. After you apply the update, you switch the Protunes to on, and you'll see the lower fps settings, but you lose a couple of resolution settings.

Protunes =>

1080-30 T, 1080-25 T, 1080-24 T, 960-48 T, 720-60 T


----------

